# Giving another person your deer



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I know its not legal to give someone else your kill tag, but is it okay to give someone else a deer that you killed. I have a friend that could use a bit of help and I was thinking about shooting a doe and giving it to him. Could either one of us get in trouble if I just took it over and dropped it off and let him cut it up?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I would have to believe that as long as the deer was properly tagged by the hunter that shot it, it would be perfectly legal. I think I would also give a note that the deer was a gift, just in case, but I doubt that even that woul.d be needed.

After all...we DO give venison to shelters and the like. I know I have given deer to my family members that do not hunt, never saw a problem with it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As long as it's a legal deer you can give it to anyone you want to give it to.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Yup, we drive 8 hrs. north up by Calumet to hunt, and almost always give our deer to our buddy up there if they aren't worth getting mounted. The southern corn-fed does are better eating anyways.


----------

